# My monoshocks



## Daddy-O (Aug 21, 2012)

Thought I'd post a shot of my yellow Matthews Monoshock and my LRV Moxie Monoshock.


----------



## 1973rx3 (Aug 26, 2012)

Pretty cool rides!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## then8j (Aug 26, 2012)

Didn't these come with big square seats? Or is that a different maker?

The forks on the yellow one are awesome!


----------



## macr0w (Sep 11, 2012)

Those are both sweet. 

Good job.


----------



## Zephyr (Oct 8, 2012)

Good looking rides.


----------

